
Call traffic to European companies up 15% over March after big slump in April - kimi
https://twitter.com/lenz/status/1264982281854365704
======
uppi
In Europe there is a feeling the worst is over. Personally I'm not so sure.

~~~
kimi
It's hard to tell. Whatever about the virus itself, the economical
consequences are to be felt for years.

